# NGD - Carvin DC800 Radiation Green



## Stengah (Jan 15, 2012)

Posting this a couple days late, but better late than never.
Couldn't really be happier with how this turned out, I love it. Plays super smooth, that tung oil finish on the neck is perfect. Really didn't take long to get used to the neck size, somehow it feels smaller than it is. I'm rather impressed with the pickups also, no plans to replace them as of now. I wish I could capture the color of the finish better, doesn't come through very well in most of these shots. I'll see if I can some better outdoor shots this week, that first one is just from a cell phone.

Specs:
Maple Neck/Mahogany wings
Ebony board
Satin Matte Radiation Green
Tung oil back of neck


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2012)

Gotta love that green!

Congrats!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 15, 2012)

sex.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gotta love that green!
> 
> Congrats!





I think this is my favourite one yet!


----------



## m4rK (Jan 15, 2012)

Dang, real nice! Sweet color choice to boot. Let the Carvin invasion continue...
Do they put EMGs in there or are they different pups?
Dont forget to check in on the what you strumming thread!


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 15, 2012)

Love it dude, can't go wrong with green.... also my favourite Carvin 8 so far


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 15, 2012)

Dat Green!
Got some nice specs on that one man, Congrats!


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got a Holdsworth with the same finish, it looks soo good man!


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice.  

I'm usually not into flashier colors, but I like that one. It's also nice that everyone (that I've read, at least) seems happy with the pickups.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 16, 2012)

Acidy/swampy radiation greens are the only greens I really like on guitars.
Nice. Great looking board as well.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks GORGEOUS! Now I have to debate getting that on a 7 string..


Just when I think I have decided too. I guess Ill have to go back to production guitars that do the thinking for me, lol.


----------



## Stengah (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Short test clip here. It may not be the best riff for showing off the sound since it's a little busy in places, but it's what I came up with when I plugged it in so it'll do for now.

SoundClick artist: sKewD - Instrumental progressive metal and other music


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet custom! might keep that sweet Radiation Green for reference! what's the current gauge string set you have settled for this beast?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great! Better than I thought radiation green would look with a satin finish. I actually almost went with this color to save money instead of getting a flame top, since this is the only solid color I like, and trans finishes only look good to me on flame or quilt. I ended up going with the flame top, though. I can't wait for mine. Congrats!


----------



## Stengah (Jan 16, 2012)

I've still got the stock strings on it at the moment, which is 10-68 IIRC. Too light of course, I'll probably try some Daddario 10-74, hopefully that will handle a low E somewhat well


----------



## Scordare (Jan 16, 2012)

That's where the slime lives!!!

Sooo awesome dude...congrats!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting a clip. Finally, we get to hear these pickups. Did you tune down a half step with that 68 on there? When I get mine, I'm gonna probably use 9-74 or 10-74 for standard, or a 80 or 85 for drop E, but I really don't want to have to file my nut. I've never done that before.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stengah said:


> Thanks guys! Short test clip here. It may not be the best riff for showing off the sound since it's a little busy in places, but it's what I came up with when I plugged it in so it'll do for now.
> 
> SoundClick artist: sKewD - Instrumental progressive metal and other music



Tone sounds pretty good.  Thanks for the clip. For reference, what amp is that in the clip?


----------



## Stengah (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep it's tuned down a half step for this one just to match up with my bass for recording. I think I read someone who put a 74 on had to slightly file the nut to fit it in. I'd rather not have to but we'll see. 

I believe this was the Recto New model in the axefx ultra. Could be dialed in better for sure but it was pretty easy to get this tone set up.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, awesome colour!
Congrats, looks great!


----------



## loktide (Jan 16, 2012)

i love the finish! awesome


----------



## Seventary (Jan 16, 2012)

Tits! Congrats, man!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 16, 2012)

I did the simplicity from those classy lines. It's elegant - colors too 
Looks like the heel provides great upper access.

Oh, and finally a production guitar with knobs and switch layed out so pup switches can be done fast while also using the vol knob with the pinky for volume swells.

@Carvin: Now make us a fanned version! 26"-27.5" or 26.5"-28".
Being a shredder, I don't like too long, and thus fairly thin, upper strings.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 16, 2012)

That's the 8 string I want to own, period.


----------



## Alimination (Jan 16, 2012)

beautiful man, I'm very happy for you. It's a great looking guitar.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that color. If I get a third, that's what I'm going with....but in a gloss finish. Glad I can see the finished product here though.  
Nice clip too, brah.


----------



## Edika (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome!! Also the pickups sounded very good!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats! I love that green!


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks fucking awesome. Kinda reminds me of that one guy from After the Burials g-tar. If you guys keep posting these Carvin's I'm gonna end up spending more $!


----------



## Defsan (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I imagine my dream 8-string to look like. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 16, 2012)

ah its gorgeous!! also glad to hear the pickups are generally well liked


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 16, 2012)

That's freaking sexy.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks fantastic!  Radiation green is one of my favorite Carvin colors!  Clip sounds pretty awesome too, nicely done sir!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 16, 2012)

vansinn said:


> I did the simplicity from those classy lines. It's elegant - colors too
> Looks like the heel provides great upper access.
> 
> Oh, and finally a production guitar with knobs and switch layed out so pup switches can be done fast while also using the vol knob with the pinky for volume swells.
> ...



They make a fanned version I'll have to put a stop on all my assets. This color may be the most badass thing ever.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2012)

God, now I need to buy a Carvin JUST so I can have that colour.

Thanks in advance for bankrupting me, you bastard


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice finish. Good to see some hipshot action-always loved the Carvin's...I've seen nothing but good things out of the their shop!


----------



## Stengah (Jan 16, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> God, now I need to buy a Carvin JUST so I can have that colour.
> 
> Thanks in advance for bankrupting me, you bastard



I am terribly sorry... and you're welcome


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 16, 2012)

That's Beautiful.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that finish, congrats! Great clip btw


----------



## jjcor (Jan 16, 2012)

I may have to call them and change the color on mine now....FAWK Thats nice!!!


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## crg123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woah love the paint job. Reminds me of Justin from After the Burial's Ibanez 8 string. Definitely my favorite Carvin so far.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 16, 2012)

If I'm going to die from radiation poisoning, that's the tool to shoot me up!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 16, 2012)

MJS said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I'm usually not into flashier colors, but I like that one.



That track sounds fat too. Good jaab.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd say you should've gotten a maple board, but then it'd probably be _too_ awesome, and I'd have had to change my underwear after seeing it.

Shit's hot, yo. Good grab.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jan 16, 2012)

That Radiation Green is the shit!!! Love that color!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the rad green!


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 16, 2012)

i think i just came.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 16, 2012)

Stengah said:


> I've still got the stock strings on it at the moment, which is 10-68 IIRC. Too light of course, I'll probably try some Daddario 10-74, hopefully that will handle a low E somewhat well



That's what I have on my 27" Agile, at standard tuning. I personally think it would be too floppy at low E. So, unless you like really loose strings, you may want to go a bit heavier.



Mordecai said:


> i think i just came.



I'm willing to bet that you, in fact, did not.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 17, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread!  I have pretty much reassured myself that I have no real "need" for an 8-string, yet for some reason I really want to order one in this finish!  Spec'd out what I wanted and it was only $1200... going to have to see what my tax refund looks like this year as I have some other stuff to buy first, but I may end up with one of these!  I'll say it again, looks gorgeous and sounds great man, congrats!


----------



## Stengah (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha thanks man. And... it may be arguable whether I have a real "need" for an 8 string myself  So glad I did it though, I'm loving it!



Lern2swim said:


> That's what I have on my 27" Agile, at standard tuning. I personally think it would be too floppy at low E. So, unless you like really loose strings, you may want to go a bit heavier.



Thanks, perhaps I'll do a 78 or 80 instead


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 17, 2012)

The tension on those 8 string packs are pretty weird. 7 string set plus the same size gauge ordered from the same company = completely different feel to me.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey dude, can I link one of your pictures to my facebook to prank some peeps....

Awesome, awesome, awesome color choice. I'm ordering mine first of February.


----------



## Stengah (Jan 17, 2012)

Cancer said:


> Hey dude, can I link one of your pictures to my facebook to prank some peeps....
> 
> Awesome, awesome, awesome color choice. I'm ordering mine first of February.



Haha sure, go for it


----------



## skalla (Jan 17, 2012)

How can I get a hold of a carvin 8 string in Sweden?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2012)

djinn314 said:


> The tension on those 8 string packs are pretty weird. 7 string set plus the same size gauge ordered from the same company = completely different feel to me.



That's what I've been thinking as well. The gauges make absolutely no sense to me. Especially for longer scales.


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks incredible! love the contours.
DAT FINISH.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2012)

Stengah said:


> Haha sure, go for it



Yup, it's official, your 8 string rules. I posted the pics on my fb, and the crowd went nuts. If I didn't already have a 727 in that color, I'd be highly irate......


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 22, 2012)

did you do the 27", or the 25.5"?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 22, 2012)

Saw that color in person on a DC800 yesterday at NAMM. The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2012)

amazing! i love that you got it in a satin matte finish, man!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 22, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> I'm willing to bet that you, in fact, did not.



No really, he was totally serious!

Anyway, I agree. On a 27" scale you will want an 80. I'l give the 74 a shot for the hell of it, you may like it.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate you for owning this baby. 
Really insane man have fun!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 25, 2012)

Great looking guitar and cool clip. I really miss having a bright green guitar .


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn, this makes me want an 8 string. Congrats, on the sleekest 8 I have yet to see.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jan 25, 2012)

skalla said:


> How can I get a hold of a carvin 8 string in Sweden?



Through the carvin world site. 

Here:
CarvinWorld.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 27, 2012)

This may be my favorite dc800 so far. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Baco (Feb 4, 2012)

Brandon said:


> Saw that color in person on a DC800 yesterday at NAMM. The pictures really don't do it justice.



I saw that one at NAMM too, indeed an amazing color!

Here it is:












I loved that guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice, similar colour to max's mom when I'm usually done.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 4, 2012)

I return daily to this thread for some p0rn for wanking!


----------



## squrl (Feb 4, 2012)

LOVE that color, this is exactly what I want to refinish my RGA8 into


----------

